# knifework and these arts



## antec20 (Jun 19, 2005)

hi there. i'm new to knifework.  i'm looking at Bujinkan, San Miguel Eskrima/Doce Pares, and 5 animal kenpo for knifework.

  how do each of these compare for knifework? i've looked at each in person and can't seem to tell.

 i was told by the sijo of 5 animal kenpo that the knifework is based upon Wing Chun and Fencing. this same teacher is also a black sash in wing chun, has been doing it for 20 years, and is a Master of Arms in Fencing.

  i have the three websites for the 3 schools i'm looking at:
www.geocities.com/bujinkanmartialartscenter
www.capitaldocepares.com
www.haineskenpo.com


----------

